# Vulcan



## APBcustoms (Sep 9, 2014)

Is 50 bucks good for a Vulcan anvil? I fixed a ladies teak umbrella by custom making some parts I'm in the hole 50-60 idk but she offered me the anvil and told me she's hurting for money and uhh I almost told her so am lol but I took the anvil off her hands. So how badly am I going to regret it


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is the big ok 80 pound anchor


----------

